# Floating cabin permit



## Bigmommatrout

Permit for sale. Cabin ready to be built and placed where you want it. Current location is La Compuerta pass. 28 feet length 16 feet width 14 feet height. Tall enough to build two stories, have 4 floats, new door and 100 feet of 2 inch rope included. 30K Thanks text me 3617651008


----------



## Nueces Trout

Is this available?


----------

